# Problem mit "text-align:right;"



## fx001 (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein Grundgerüst für ein späteres PHP CMS System (Deshab die Tabellen, bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussion, sie helfen mir später)

Link

Mein Problem:
Ich bekomme die divBox mit dem Tabelleninhalt nicht auf die rechte Seite. IE zeigts auf rechts an. Wo hab ich den Fehler gemacht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## GAngZta (7. September 2010)

Hallo,
du versuchst deine div-Boxes mit text-align:right; auszurichten. Das funktioniert nicht.

Habe mal deinen Source temporär im Browser geändert. Und habe text-align zu float gemacht. Da werden die einzelnen div-Boxes rechts angezeigt. Um allerdings mit float: right; ordentlich arbeiten zu können, empfehle ich dir, vorher das Design von Grund auf ohne Tabellen aufzubauen. 

Bzw. die Tabellen dann in den DIV's einzusetzen.

Gruß


----------



## fx001 (7. September 2010)

Habs mal in float umgeändert, sah das Ergebnis bei Dir auch so aus? Scheinar wird jetzt das colspan=2 überlesen und der richtet die Box an einer kleinen Zelle aus einer anderen tr aus?

Ich würd jetzt ungern alles umstellen müssen, weil da ein ellenlanger Rattenschwanz dranhängt den ich mit Ruhe und viel Zeit gerade bügeln werde. Hast Du einen Tipp, wie ich die Tabelle in der Div Box (Es folgen je nachdem wieviele Bilder in einem Ordner liegen immer mehr Vorschaubilder) funktionierend rechts auf das große Bild koordieniert bekomme?


----------



## fx001 (7. September 2010)

Hat geklappt! Hatte der Tabelle auch ein float verpasst, aber nur die Box brauchte natürlich eins ; )

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## GAngZta (7. September 2010)

> nur die Box brauchte natürlich eins



Das wäre jetzt meine Antwort gewesen. 

Setze zur Sicherheit hinter die Box (d.h. hinter dem tag der den div-container schließt) folgendes:
<div style='clear: both;'></div>
Das erspart dir evtl. eine nächste Frage...


----------



## SpiceLab (7. September 2010)

GAngZta hat gesagt.:


> Setze zur Sicherheit hinter die Box (d.h. hinter dem tag der den div-container schließt) folgendes:
> <div style='clear: both;'></div>


CSS bietet eine elegantere Möglichkeit, als dieses inhaltsleere Element, das ausschließlich das Floaten abbrechen soll, und bei mehrfachem Aufkommen den HTML-Code unnötig aufbläht:


How To Clear Floats Without Structural Markup


----------

